# '68 Project Car



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I've noticed people looking for projects lately. Here's one that has a really good start. Looks like the reserve may be high tho. Hope you like orange.

eBay Motors: Pontiac : GTO (item 200293652906 end time Jan-06-09 18:24:26 PST)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

By the way, HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL....... arty:


----------

